# very unfortunate accident



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

Anyone have suggestions on how to retrieve an outboard from 12 feet of water? 137lbs worth  :sad:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Have someone dive down and tie on a rope. Pull it up into a boat.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

If you know any divers that would be the best. Lift it with float bags.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

My last dive I ever made was to retreive my buddies Marina keys he dropped in the detroit river back in 1982. Man was that water dirty back then. Check with the local dive shops to see if someone will help you out. Steve


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

+












+











=


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Magnet, or grabbing hook ????


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

A very special set of skills

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

I have a diver from Monroe County Sheriff dept dive team, I have a boat, now I need to borrow a motor. 

I would be happy to give a cash deposit of motor value. 

Just want to recover my motor

Thanks for considering [email protected]


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Which lake or river is it in?
How far from shore?

12 ft is really nothing to free dive and hook a rope to the handle if you know right where its at. If you just know the ballpark then it will take a diver with scuba gear.

Most guys with boats who live close would probably be willing to help you out but you need to supply some basic info. I have a diver buddy that would do it provided its near my area.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Just buy a mask and dive for it. Have a slip knot already prepped and slip it over something that will hold.


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

In lake Erie, I know approx location, today would have been a perfect day before the clouds set in. The nice white glare off the motor would help with pinpointing. 
I would dive myself if new exact location, This sucks, one thing is forsure, this will never happen again.


I just need a way out there


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

I agree if the water is clear buy a snorkel kit and go down after it. Better act quick before someone else spots it and goes in after it.


-BASS


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Row, row, row your boat out there to get there or find a friend you can suck up too. Lol


-BASS


----------



## WoodTick007 (Jan 6, 2006)

Many years back....say oh 1982 I was out on Whitmore Lake just trolling for pike and there laying in the weeds was a brand new Johnson outboard. I figure some kids were smoking pot without a prescription, stole the motor, saw the cops and went Skitz-zoid throwing out of their boat. Drugs are bad! UmmmmmmmKay!


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Did you get it back?


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Now, the reel question: How did the motor fall off of your boat?


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Getaway said:


> Now, the reel question: How did the motor fall off of your boat?



You beat me too it.....So let's hear the real story then ,the story you'll tell your wife....:lol:


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

I did not get it back, It was my own stupidity, had the motor off, replaced the motor, tightened the clamps and got pulled away by an eight year old, took care of that situation and went about my business in the garage and completely forgot about rechecking my work. 

I know I should have bolted it to the transom. I planned on selling the motor and did not want to put holes in the transom to find out that they would not match up to a newer motor.

been kicking my own butt since


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Sorry to hear that........these are tough times and every kick hurts.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Ugh, bummer. I've got 3 kids and know exactly what you are talking about.

Stuff like that can happen to the best of us.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

was it gone when you went back to get it? did you have any scuba guys look for it?


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

my diver was unable to see anything at 4 feet of water. I hope the water clears up a bit.


----------



## Ogemaw Leather (Jan 28, 2011)

There was an unknown bush lake in northern Ontario. Now it has a name, Evinrude lake .

We had to portage in 2 boats ,2 motors and gas ,gear. The guy that put the motor on the boat didn`t tighten her down . he just put it on the transom and went back for more gear. When everybody was in the boats , someone said something about the last boat to the island is a rotten egg. Anyway my cousin pulled the cord and gave full throttle , the engine came out of the water like a pendalum and hopped off the transom.:yikes: Scrambling out of the way of a motor coming out of the water he grabbed the fuel line, hoping he can save it. Nope that didn`t work:SHOCKED: fuel line busted. End result, motor at bottom of lake in 14-16 fow with a couple feet of muck. 
There is also a lake up there that is now called Diawa lake. Compliments of my uncle. He`s "old school" and always used a closed face reel, the rest of us would razz him about his reel , so one year he brought up a new Diawa open face . After about a half a day of him messing with a bird`s nest on every cast . He take`s it off the rod and chucks it as far as he could. To this day he still uses a closed face reel, and he isn`t changing no matter how much we razz him:smile-mad

Some of the things that have happened on our Ontario fishing trips could fill a diary, fun memories.

Good day, Gents


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

Well been out three times with no luck on finding my motor, I've since bought a four stroke 25 hp to replace it and do NOT like it so it is for sale in the classifieds.

I will continue to look each time I get out on the water.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Bummer, I hope you get it back.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

maybe drifing around the area with a heavy magnet.... i'm sure there is enough ferrous metals in there to get a good grip. then dive in to pick it up?


----------



## davido (Feb 2, 2009)

WoodTick007 said:


> Many years back....say oh 1982 I was out on Whitmore Lake just trolling for pike and there laying in the weeds was a brand new Johnson outboard. I figure some kids were smoking pot without a prescription, stole the motor, saw the cops and went Skitz-zoid throwing out of their boat. Drugs are bad! UmmmmmmmKay!


Why does it always have to be some kids smoking pot.:lol:


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Do you have a safety strap on this O/B ?


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

YES I DO,  a couple of these made sure I did that.


----------

